# looking for a complete generator install



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

about to lunch the cash for a 14Kw or 17Kw generac unit for my house FINALLY. Looking to purchase a Generac unit and will probably buy from Lowe's or Home Depot(will buy from local/private business if they can compare cost-wise) Will be a fairly easy install with the unit sitting about 8ft from my gas meter(short run to make) and the electricals will be a short run up the side of the house and maybe 30ft or so in my attic(full garage access and good head room)to my primary breaker box inside my utility room to power the house. Anyone on here able to contract this work for me? Have the cash-in-hand for quality work and would rather pay a local than a big business. Thanks a lot, Bill


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Been a long time Bill....I will be doing the same thing this winter.

Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

HEEEY Mike, yes it HAS been a long time!! Saw our ol' buddy Spork at his son's graduation but it had been several years since Dave and I had spoken. I miss the old Sherman Cove crew.......


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Forrest Jordan LLC. Electric(850) 258-5357*

1462 Redfish Point Rd,Gulf Breeze,FL32563
Located in Gulf Breeze, Florida Service the Pensacola, Gulf Breeze

He installs generac I do believe. He is client of mine. His wife told me they have been extremely busy the last time I talked to her which was about a month ago.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Bill, Let me know how it goes and how much trouble. I was looking into the same thing about 3 months ago. Thought I would wait until this "H" season is over with. 

After you get it installed you mind if I come up and look at the installation?

If our skeds ever match up that is.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

X2 on Forest Jordan, i know this guy personally and he does great work.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Call,Goodyear Electric he is a close friend of mine, 850-266-3194 Nathan Goodyear and Amy Goodyear. Tell them Roy told you to call. Not sure what all he does wouldnt hurt to call


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Bill, Let me know how it goes and how much trouble. I was looking into the same thing about 3 months ago. Thought I would wait until this "H" season is over with.
> 
> After you get it installed you mind if I come up and look at the installation?
> 
> If our skeds ever match up that is.


will do Murph, been a while dude. Damn, I was hoping you were still alive and kickin'! Since this storm may go west of us my chances may be better as far as getting it done. Just been putting it off like a dumbass I guess. Tired of dealing with the portable crap.


----------

